# Chicken at very close shelter



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

This shelter is pretty much down my street, and If someone would want to adopt this adorable little guy I could grab him before anything...happens. We could arange shipping and what not.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11467476


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! What a cutie! Gimpie .. it would be a bit of a road trip for you, but why don't you call my friend, Bart, in Norco and see if he will take this chicken. You would have to spring it from the shelter and take it to him. If you want to do this, please PM me for Bart's phone #.

Terry


----------

